# Pleae explain the O/D Switch?



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I just don't understand it. I read in the manual but that didn't solve my answer. I can't tell if it's on or not. When cruising above 55mph I'll press it sometimes like passing but the rpm shoots up a little then goes back to where ever it was and does the same thing when I press it again. 

I had a probe gt about 10 years ago and when I pressed it while passing you could feel the extra power. 87 nt z31.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> I just don't understand it. I read in the manual but that didn't solve my answer. I can't tell if it's on or not. When cruising above 55mph I'll press it sometimes like passing but the rpm shoots up a little then goes back to where ever it was and does the same thing when I press it again.
> 
> I had a probe gt about 10 years ago and when I pressed it while passing you could feel the extra power. 87 nt z31.


the switch is there to enable/disable the overdrive gear. With it turned off, your tranny will only shift between 3 gears. 

I've seen those on earlier eclipses too, switching between power and economy mode or whatever.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Which really it doesn't give you any more power what so ever. It does the same thing if you floor it, it hits the tranny kick down switch. With the O/D off you just don't have the lag time of shifting unless your slow enough to drop down into second gear.

I've seen a couple other buttons such as "ECT Power" and that kind of thing on Toyota 4-Runners and such, but those are different.


----------

